# Пара вопросов относительно употребления яичной скорлупы



## SergejF (1 Мар 2021)

Уважаемые врачи,

Могу ли я просить вас высказать свое мнение по следующему поводу:

По роду своего увлечения (разведение перепелов и его популяризация) мне часто приходится опровергать различные выдумки о продуктах перепеловодства. Например ложь о том, что в перепелиных яйцах не бывает бактерий-сальмонелл, поскольку температура перепелки на несколько градусов выше, чем у курицы. Такие побасенки, к сожалению, выдумывают коллеги вашего собеседника по коммерческим соображениям. Я считаю недопустимым таким способом Улучшать реализацию продукции перепеловодства, поскольку он приводит к заражению доверчивых покупателей и является неправдой.

Впрочем сейчас я хочу просить вашего мнения по другому вопросу. В последние годы появилось немало статей о пользе употребления скорлупы перепелиных яиц. Одну из подобных статей, опубликованную в журнале "Эффективное животноводство" я присоединяю к посту. Её автор, Голубов И. И. - очень и заслуженно уважаемый в российском перепеловодстве человек. Председатель совета директоров ОАО "Угличская птицефабрика". Но он не медик. Поэтому я допускаю, что он мог совершить невольную ошибку и прошу вас ответить:

1. Действитеьно ли карбонат кальция (углекислый кальций), из которого в основном состоит скорлупа, является легкоусвояемым человеческим организмом соединением кальция?

2. Действительно ли при приеме карбоната кальция (углекислый кальций) не стоит опасаться перенасыщения организма кальцием?

Буду искренне вам признателен и высоко оценю вашу любезность за ответы на мои вопросы.

С уважением, Федосов Сергей


----------



## горошек (1 Мар 2021)

Ну, наверное, скорлупа перепелиных яиц мало чем отличается от куриных. Сейчас самой легкоусвояемой формой кальция считается цитрат. А передозировка может быть от чего угодно, всё дело в количестве съеденного. Порошок из скорлупы яиц рекомендуют принимать с лимонным соком, вот якобы тут и образуется цитрат. Но я читала выводы химика, подтверждённые формулами, что его образуется  ничтожно мало. Но с другой стороны, мои родители держали кур, и я знаю, что при нехватке кальция куры могут нести яйца в «мягкой» скорлупе. Кур кормят той же скорлупой, им помогает. Я никогда скорлупу не выбрасывала, оставляла курам.
Но для употребления скорлупы в пищу, с неё надо снимать внутреннюю пленку, т к она вроде сильный аллерген или что-то там ещё. А как ее снять с перепелиных яиц? С куриных и то это довольно кропотливое занятие.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (1 Мар 2021)

А цель вашего вопроса какая? конкурента замочить? вы ждете разгромный ответ от врачей? ну написал там какой то председатель чего-то полуправду полурекламу и что. Карбонат кальция в медицине применяется, во всех таблетках с витамином Д он есть, также как антацидное.


----------



## SergejF (1 Мар 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> а цель вашего вопроса какая? конкурента замочить?


Я  Угличской птицефабрике не конкурент. Конкурировать с производителем в другой стране и на порядки превосходящим поголовьем - утопия. Но за предположение спасибо. ))

Цель вопроса простая - разобраться в вопросе.



горошек написал(а):


> Порошок из скорлупы яиц рекомендуют принимать с лимонным соком, вот якобы тут и образуется цитрат. Но я читала выводы химика, подтверждённые формулами, что его образуется ничтожно мало.


Я тоже сталкивался с такими советами. Но на бытовом уровне и без химических выкладок. Вы источник не вспомните?



горошек написал(а):


> передозировка может быть от чего угодно,


У жены 10 лет назад разрушались позвонки от нехватки кальция. Делали операцию, укрепляли железом и какими-то биокристаллами. Потом прописывали содержащий кальций препарат. Название Кальций3 или как-то похоже. Хорошо помню, что его нельзя было употреблять постоянно.


----------



## горошек (2 Мар 2021)

SergejF написал(а):


> У жены 10 лет назад разрушались позвонки от нехватки кальция


Очень пространное понятие. На паратгормон ее обследовали? Обмен кальция в организме регулируется паращитовидными железами. Ну и на вит Д. Короче, нужно выяснять причину такой нехватки кальция. Ну не питалась же она одними булочками? И живут же как-то вегетарианцы. Ну и про натуральный кальций забывать нельзя. Сыр чемпион по его содержанию.


----------



## SergejF (2 Мар 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Очень пространное понятие. На паратгормон ее обследовали?


Я болезнь жены не обсуждаю и случай привел только в качестве примера дозированного назначения кальциесодержащих препаратов. В данной теме мне хотелось бы узнать, действительно ли размолотая скорлупа легко усваивается человеческим организмом и выводится без него?


----------

